# Majuscle Hebrew letters in Torah



## Calvin Cormier (Jun 25, 2005)

There are 11 majuscule letters in Torah. Only once do two occur together (ain-daleth) in the Shema Deut 6:4.

I am aware of the bet in Genesis and the vav marking the middle letter in Torah and the ain-daleth, but I would like to know the letter names and location of the other 7.

thanks in advance
calvin


----------

